# Standard Stable Size



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

My stalls are 12 X 12 I wouldn't go less than a 10 x 10.


----------



## halflinger (Mar 11, 2010)

hi im building stable and they are 12 x 12..that will be plenty big i think.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

My stalls are 10'x10'.


----------



## foreignmusic (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine are 10 x 10 with two at 10 x 16, all with attached paddocks. 12 x 12 is nice. The minimum standard has been 10 x 10 for eons but when the warmbloods hit the US market, I think the minimum standard went up to 12 x 12 due to their consistantly larger size.


----------



## usmanjilani (Mar 30, 2010)

thank you all ..................................


----------

